# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  آردوینو و esp8266 -07

## ronix3

سلام دوستان
من دارم با یه آردوینو UNO و یه ماژول وای فای esp8266 کار میکنم
ماژول به پایه ۲ و ۳ آردوینو که به عنوان پین های سریال نرم افزاری تعریف شدن وصله و پین های سریال سخت افزاری آردوینو هم به کامپیوتر وصله. آردوینو داده های رو بین ماژول رد و بدل می کنه (یه واسطه) و یه کارایی که فعلا مهم نیست

مشکل اینجاست که داده هایی که کامپیوتر دریافت میکنه بعضی وقت ها  در هم بر همه و کاراکتر های دریافتی عدد و انگلیسی نیستن (نمیدونم به این کاراکتر ها چی می گن) مثلا وقتایی که حجم داده ها زیاد میشه
مثلا پیام error رو edror دریافت می کنه یا ok رو or دریافت می کنه من فکر می کنم که مشکل از ماژول باشه 
آیا سریال نرم افزاری تاثیری داره؟
اینکه ماژول ۳.۶ ولت و آردوینو ۵ ولت هستن چطور؟
بین ماژول و آردوینو مبدل سطح ولتاژ یا مقاومتی استفاده نشده آیا لازمه استفاده کنم؟ (قبلا از ۲ مقاومت  ۱۰ و ۲۰ کیلو برای تقسیم ولتاژ استفاده کردم کار نکرد
برد وای فای ماژول چقدره؟
فروشنده می گه ۳۰ تا ۵۰ متر سایت های خارجی می گن حدود ۴۰۰ متر و در شرایط خاص تا چند کیلومتر
من بدون آنتن ازش تا ۷ ۸ متر بیشتر جواب نگرفتم فکر می کنم با آنتن هم حدود همون چیزی که فروشنده می گه بشه

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> مشکل اینجاست که داده هایی که کامپیوتر دریافت میکنه بعضی وقت ها  در هم بر  همه و کاراکتر های دریافتی عدد و انگلیسی نیستن (نمیدونم به این کاراکتر  ها چی می گن) مثلا وقتایی که حجم داده ها زیاد میشه


سرعت SoftwareSerial رو روی چی گذاشتی؟



> اینکه ماژول ۳.۶ ولت و آردوینو ۵ ولت هستن چطور؟
> بین ماژول و آردوینو مبدل سطح ولتاژ یا مقاومتی استفاده نشده آیا لازمه  استفاده کنم؟ (قبلا از ۲ مقاومت  ۱۰ و ۲۰ کیلو برای تقسیم ولتاژ استفاده  کردم کار نکرد)


مشکلی پیش نمیاد. تو دیتاشیت اش گفته پایه ها تا 5 ولت رو تحمل می کنند.




> برد وای فای ماژول چقدره؟


در فضای بسته تا 40 متر، اما در فضای باز تا 400 متر هم تست شده. تو یک فیلم یوتیوب طرف از این آنتن های برد بلند بهش وصل کرد، تا حدود 7 کیلومتر هم بدون مشکل متصل شد!!!

----------


## ronix3

۱۱۵۲۰۰ سرعت های دیگه چک کردم اطلا جواب نمی گرفتم باز این نصفه و نمیمه جواب می ده ممنون از پاسختون

----------


## ronix3

ممکنه بخاطر گرما موقع لحیم آسیب دیده باشه؟

----------


## ronix3

Baud rate ماژول رو با دستور AT+CIOBAUD=9600 تغییر دادم مشکل حل شد و بدون مشکل کار می کنه

----------


## nanosi

سلام. این ماژول خیلی خوبه در کل. به راحتی هم نمیسوزه و اگه کار نداد این نیست که سوخته. با لحیم کاری و ولتاژ بالا دادن هم براحتی نمیسوزه مگه انکه دیگه خیلی اذیتش کنید. به نسبت قیمتش، حتی بادلار ده تومنی هم ارزش خرید و کار باهاش را داره حتی صرفا برای کسب تجربه.

----------

